# One Day in the Life of George Bush



## FanghornFlorist (Jan 7, 2008)

One day, after a particular "grueling" day as president of the united states,
George W. Bush had a most unfortunate transformation, and this time it wasn't from coke to Christian.





Now, you see Mr. Bush, the rabbit goes up the bunny hole to catch the fly at the top, okay?

Awwwww, NEEEHHHHH lliiitlllee ggirrrlll thaaaattt huurrrttts​




Hey you big dumb doo doo face horse!!!!!!

From that day forth, Mr. Bush, or 
"Chodels" as he was known by the other barnyard animals
Still always had a certain view of himself






But everyone who was someone
Had a different view of "Ol' Chodels"

Hurry!!! Farmer Rob promised us each a shilling if we can catch the president!!!​





Fortunently for Mr. Bush, he found his way back.
To his old occupation.






Which at that very instant he was retransformed to his previous self!!!!






*THE END*


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 8, 2008)

As per the P&CE forum rules -

*
Do not post off-topic nonsense in this forum*


FanghorFlorist, please stop posting inane nonsense. And if you must post stupid stuff, then

1) Post it in off topic, and
2) be aware, Chris or another Mod will likely CLOSE said thread.

Thanks.


----------

